
Going Serverless with OpenFaaS and Golang – The Ultimate Setup and Workflow - alexellisuk
https://towardsdatascience.com/going-serverless-with-openfaas-and-golang-the-ultimate-setup-and-workflow-52a4a85a7951
======
mister_hn
I'd like to see also some more posts like this with C++ and Rust and compare
them, also in terms of efficiency (performance, Watts/throughput)

~~~
alexellisuk
Would you be able to contribute that or connect us with a Rust developer?

~~~
mister_hn
perhaps the author of this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21595948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21595948)

